# Scans in Dublin



## Cailin (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone,


I was hoping you would be able to help me out. I currently live outside Ireland but am planning a trip home for about a month in June. I am pg w twins and will need scans when I am home but I have no clue where to go or how much it would cost. I might be there for my 20 week scan and will prob need another check up too as my dr here is seeing me every 2 weeks. 


Can anyone recommend where I could go and would I need to book far in advance?
Any idea of costs?


Thanks,
Cailin


----------

